# Paph praestans



## emydura (Oct 23, 2010)

Flowering for the third time I think but by far the best. In fact it is the first time I have got more than two flowers. I'm really happy with it. I've found this plant a little bit of a battle but it is finally starting starting to take off. It has a few strong immature growths so I shouldn't have to wait as long to reflower it as I have up til now. A really nice species - nicer than the photos suggest.

I've also thrown in probably the nicest praestans hybrid - Susan Booth (roths x praestans). Not really worth a post of its own, it fits in well with this one. Unfortunately when I recently repotted my plant it fell apart into several small pieces and I'm back trying to re-establish it. As a result this is a pretty poor flowering. 

David

Paph praestans














Paph Susan Booth 'Paracombe' (rothschildianum x praestans)


----------



## Shiva (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree, great flowers of praestans David! The SB is nice too. 
I have two clones of praestans but buds. It must be heading into springtime for you, right? Maybe I'll get buds next spring. My first plant came from Sam (Orchidin). It threw up 3 new growths as the original fan mature to blooming. After blooming more growths came up! It must be 8 growth plant in a 2 year period. The second plant grows similar. This species is a clumbing fool!


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 23, 2010)

great !!


----------



## Paul (Oct 23, 2010)

very good !!!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 23, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms on both... I'll take Susan if you don't want it...


----------



## hardy (Oct 23, 2010)

WOW!!! I love that praestans! That Susan Booth is gorgeous too :smitten:


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2010)

indeed. lovely species...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2010)

Both lovely, but the praestans is really nice!


----------



## wojtek (Oct 23, 2010)

:clap::smitten::clap::smitten::clap::smitten:


----------



## emydura (Oct 23, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I agree, great flowers of praestans David! The SB is nice too.
> I have two clones of praestans but buds. It must be heading into springtime for you, right? Maybe I'll get buds next spring. My first plant came from Sam (Orchidin). It threw up 3 new growths as the original fan mature to blooming. After blooming more growths came up! It must be 8 growth plant in a 2 year period. The second plant grows similar. This species is a clumbing fool!



Thanks Rick. Yes, we are in the middle of spring here. Hasn't been a lot of warmth here up til now. A lot of rain though. The dams are almost full. The region has been in drought for the best part of 10 years so it sure is welcome. 

I wish my praestans was as vigorous as yours Rick. That is an amazing growth rate. I have had this plant 6 or 7 years and I haven't grown that many growths. Hopefully we will see some flowers on yours this coming spring.

David


----------



## John M (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, David....that praestans is breathtaking! I love the SB too; but, that praestans has me mesmerized!


----------



## Roy (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey David, if a bit falls off the praestans, I know a bloke down sth who would like to be first in line.
( cos his got a dose of erwinea ) might save a tiny piece, hopefully.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2010)

Both are great!!! Awesome photography too!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 24, 2010)

Lovely plant and flowers! I particularly love the species, but the SB is very nice, too.


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2010)

Love 'em!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 24, 2010)

So gorgeous! Both of them! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 24, 2010)

Both are very nice!:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2010)

:clap: :smitten: :drool: :clap: :smitten: :drool:
I'm getting a henry flask from Sam this week, makes me want to add a praestans!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention -- beautiful photos, also.


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2010)

Roy said:


> Hey David, if a bit falls off the praestans, I know a bloke down sth who would like to be first in line.
> ( cos his got a dose of erwinea ) might save a tiny piece, hopefully.



No worries Roy. I wouldn't hold your breath. It is not clumping real fast. Good luck in saving your plant.



SlipperFan said:


> I forgot to mention -- beautiful photos, also.



Thanks Dot. That is high praise coming from you. I made a real effort with the praestans as I really wanted to capture its beauty. It took a bit of fiddling but I think I finally got it in the end.

David


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice blooming and great pic too! My little seedling isn't growing gangbusters, but it's still quite small, so we'll see what kind of growth rate it has on the way to maturing the first growth and beyond I hope! I got a praestans x stonei at the same time that was larger when I got it, and it Is growing quite quickly so far! Yay for praestans!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 26, 2010)

Lovely blooms + great photos = impressive display!! Congrats David!


----------



## labskaus (Oct 27, 2010)

That praestans is phantastic, good catch. The Susan Booth isn't bad either, and your photos are excellent.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, what a fantastic paphiopedilum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2010)

emydura said:


> Thanks Dot. That is high praise coming from you. I made a real effort with the praestans as I really wanted to capture its beauty. It took a bit of fiddling but I think I finally got it in the end.
> 
> David


You indeed did!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure honey!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pics of those beauties!!!! Jean


----------

